# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Bike-Treffs >  gleichgesinnte

## Old Anonym

wer startet ne street session im raum rostock?

----------


## Die Tante T.

Am besten fragst Du die Rostocker ! www.dhracer.de ! Und bestell beste grüße von mir ! Am 23.08 Downstairs-Rennen in Flensburg und einen Tag später, also am 24.08. Dh Rennen in Malente, da sind dann auch ein paar Rostocker am Start, wenn die gerade einen fahrbaren Untersatz finden !

----------

